# Good bike shop in southern Denver?



## Gibby (Aug 3, 2005)

Howdy. I hope this is the right place to post this.
I'm heading to Denver for Labor day weekend, and am meeting a friend that wants a bike. Probably a mountain bike, and probably rather entry-level. He's in Highland's Ranch. Last time I was out there, we ran into a Performance shop, but I'm wondering about any other options. Perhaps even one with bike rental, so we could ride this weekend, without him having to commit to a purchase (maybe he'll fall in love with cycling, and the purchase won't be so "entry-level").
Thanks much, and sorry for the long post.
Adam


----------



## spinmash (Jul 15, 2008)

A number of them near highlands ranch off the top of my head, in no particular order:

Bike Source http://bikesourceonline.com/
Bicycle Pedal'r http://bicyclepedalr.com/
Littleton Cyclery http://www.littletoncyclery.com/
Paul's Cyclery http://www.paulscyclery.com/


----------



## Gibby (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the response. Any experience with any of these?


----------



## scott h (Apr 26, 2008)

Go talk to Chris Martel at Bicycle Pedlar. He is a good guy.

Scott


----------



## spinmash (Jul 15, 2008)

Bike Source has the largest inventory by far - a big chain, but better than other big chains out there. Pedal'r and Littleton are mid-sized shops with a friendly feel and a good mix of road/mountain/comfort/etc. Paul's is a small shop specializing in niche road bikes and service (also rents).


----------

